# MK-677 First Dose



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 6, 2012)

Had been using Ipamorelin/GRF 1-29 for a couple of weeks with great results, most notable was improved sleep and a sense of well being.  Last night, I dosed MK-677 in hopes of having a similar effect.  About 15-20 mins after dosing (25mgs) I seemed revved up and could not sleep.  In my experience, this was  a feeling that more closely resembled Hexarelin than Ipamorelin/GRF 1-29.  Given its 24 hour half life, I think it would be better to dose it earlier in the day.  I'm not sure if the pulses generated decline over the 24 hours.  If they do, then one would likely want the largest pulse prebed and would want to dose accordingly.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a very productive day at work today.  Been studying for an exam and literally logged 2x the normal hours of prep time.  Also, felt a bit out of it and had a couple moments of heightened anxiety; predisposed to it).  Actually, its a unique feeling.  Suddenly, I will feel a little warm.  This may be in my head, but it is similar to the feeling that I get after pinning ghrp-2.  I'm wondering if I can actually feel my body delivering a pulse of gh.  If it is actually from a pulse of gh, I wonder why I never felt it when I was younger and had peak gh levels (before the age related decline).  I continued to have a sense of well being today, just as I had when taking ipamorelin/mod 1-29.  Appetite was up significantly which is not ideal since I am cutting at the moment.  Vascularity is still good.  I've also got a sinus infection, so I have not been to the gym in a few days.  Curious to see if these changes are accompanied with strength gains.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 8, 2012)

2nd day reduced dose to .3ml which is about 17mg. Still had a sense of well being and was incredibly productive at work.  I've noticed Ipa/GRF 1-29 makes me a little sleepy during the day and my rest is amazing at night.  MK-677 makes me alert during the day, yet my rest is not nearly as good.  Actually, I have trouble falling asleep even after taking 3mg of melatonin.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 8, 2012)

Based on yesterday's significant results from taking 17mg, I reduced the dose to about 12mg or .2ml.  Still had some trouble sleeping last night.  Since the half life of Mk-677 is 24 hours it is not really possible to dose before bed.  I have read that the pituitary has the same number of pulses per day when a person takes Mk-677, but the pulses are larger.  Yesterday, I still noticed the occasional period of heightened anxiety.  I think I can actually feel my body pulse gh.  

I've had some sinus issues and been a bit under the weather for a few days, so I have not worked out since I started taking Mk-677, so no reports regarding strength gains/weight gain.  I definitely have been eating more, which is not desirable when trying to stay lean.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 8, 2012)

One other comment.  If I find 12mg/day to be sufficient, that equates to $100 per 45 days or Mk-677 or around $65/month; less than I spend on protein.

Has anyone else tried this stuff?


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 8, 2012)

Today was not as productive in terms of work.  I think yesterday's dose was a bit too small.  Tonight, I brought it back up to .27ml, which is 14mg.  My hunger has noticeably increased and I can definitely see anti-aging effects.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 9, 2012)

Upped the dose today and felt good.  Hunger has been up.  Definitely have put on some weight.  Sleep is starting to improve.


----------



## Imeniaan (Feb 12, 2012)

hi there! very interested in this compound! did you see improvement in skin tone. sleep will get much better in the second week and beyond.

good luck and thanks for this log. subbed!


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back from a four day vacation.  During the vacation, I did not train at all and my diet was a continuous cheat meal.  Now, I am back and will be starting a lean bulk.  My sleep has greatly improved in the past few days.  I've been taking 3mg of melatonin before bed and waking very well rested.  This stuff also causes an increase in hunger and noticeable gastric emptying (much more frequent bowel movements; not an upset stomach, just more bowel movements).


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 13, 2012)

Imeniaan,

Definitely an improvement in skin.  It is hard to tell exactly what has changed, but I think it has increased the elasticity which has made me look younger.  That combined with being well rested is definitely worth the price of this stuff.  One other comment, I've noticed an improvement in vascularity, despite not training and eating a lot of high gi food while on vacation.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had my first workout since starting MK-677 and it was great.  I feel stronger and am more vascular and larger (likely due to my increase calories from being hungry).  I'm also taking LCLT; not sure what that is contributing.

I'm doing an HST routine and on my 15 rep weeks, so I was not going heavy, but noticed my endurance was up and I seemed to cruise through my workout, also added a few extra sets.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Started taking it on 2/6, so today was my 10th day on it.  I've settled on 15mg/day taken in the evening, which is a fairly low dose.

Off day from training today and feeling pudgy.  My appetite has increased a lot and I have appeased it with another 1k cals a day.  If this keeps up, I am going to gain weight much faster than I would like.  Thinking of rotating between this and ipamorelin/grf 1-29 (which doesn't make me hungry like Mk 677).


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hunger got out of control so I switched back to ipamorelin/grf 1-29 and will be going back and forth between the two.


----------



## GEZA (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck,man.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

nice log! keep up the hard work.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 22, 2012)

Been reading into this stuff... LOOOKS VERY NICE!


----------



## Fletcher (Apr 27, 2012)

*Fletcher*



brickshthouse79 said:


> Had been using Ipamorelin/GRF 1-29 for a couple of weeks with great results, most notable was improved sleep and a sense of well being. Last night, I dosed MK-677 in hopes of having a similar effect. About 15-20 mins after dosing (25mgs) I seemed revved up and could not sleep. In my experience, this was a feeling that more closely resembled Hexarelin than Ipamorelin/GRF 1-29. Given its 24 hour half life, I think it would be better to dose it earlier in the day. I'm not sure if the pulses generated decline over the 24 hours. If they do, then one would likely want the largest pulse prebed and would want to dose accordingly.



Where did you buy the MK 677? Have been reading about this for a while but until now did not know it was commercially available for common dosage.


----------



## Capin (May 1, 2012)

Are you experiencing any sides painfull wrists, swollen hands and feet?
My reasearch subject is using Tesamorelin and is having that same odd warm feeling along with the typical side effects one would have from using cheap GH
But we are seeing and feeling results at a much greater level than we did with anything else!


----------



## iam (Oct 31, 2012)

[h=2]Any updates? How did it go?[/h]


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Update*



iam said:


> *Any updates? How did it go?*



After a few weeks, I stopped it due to the intense hunger.  It also gave me a little strange feeling that is hard to describe, sort of out of it, if that makes any sense.  That said, it clearly works and resembles GHRH/GHRP (better sleep, improvements in skin, recovery..etc).


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello 

It's an old thread but hopefully you'll read this 
It's my second day on mk 677 ... Took 30 mg before bed and it causes sleeplessness...And a very strong headache...
After few hours asleep had to take some ibuprofen to relieve the headache!!!!
I think it causes a strong pulse of GH when I'm first taking it... 
Has anyone tried to take it in the morning or post workout instead?


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 28, 2015)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Had been using Ipamorelin/GRF 1-29 for a couple of weeks with great results, most notable was improved sleep and a sense of well being.  Last night, I dosed MK-677 in hopes of having a similar effect.  About 15-20 mins after dosing (25mgs) I seemed revved up and could not sleep.  In my experience, this was  a feeling that more closely resembled Hexarelin than Ipamorelin/GRF 1-29.  Given its 24 hour half life, I think it would be better to dose it earlier in the day.  I'm not sure if the pulses generated decline over the 24 hours.  If they do, then one would likely want the largest pulse prebed and would want to dose accordingly.


I respond the same as you. I found it best to administer MK-667 upon waking at 25mg. I hold it under my tongue for one minute so the grain alcohol pulls it directly into my blood stream for a higher absorption rate.  The largest of the dozen low wave HGH pulses by MK-677 comes 12 hours post administration. I like that pulse to hit during my training session in the evening, or when I go to bed.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Jan 28, 2015)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Hunger got out of control so I switched back to ipamorelin/grf 1-29 and will be going back and forth between the two.



Bro if you sleep better an see good results on ipam an ghrf 129 stick with that,I ran that stack for over 6 months an had great gains with no sides other than some tiredness sometimes,I slept like never before,ghrp2 I slept like shit,hexarelin I still don't see much,just not the same,,ipam is the best an not sloppy,an very versatile,ill be going back to it soon...guys always want the strongest pulse all the time thinkin that's it ,well sometimes that's not it,everyone's different


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 31, 2015)

would you use mk 667 together with some IGF LF?


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> would you use mk 667 together with some IGF LF?


I prefer cjcDAC with MK-677 and huperzine A. This combo has gotten serum igf1 up over 600.


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm absolutely amazed at the changes in my physique after 5 days of MK-677 and cjcDAC. I have lost control and had a huge cheat meal every night for 3 nights but my abs look tighter. I'm going to try not to cheat for a few days. I look much bigger and tighter. Weight up from 223Lbs to 228Lbs. There is no subcutaneous water retention as of yet.


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Last night I dosed 50mg MK-677 before bed.
OMG!!! It hit so much harder than 25mg! It knocked me on my ass!
Real vivid dreams. I'm a little groggy this morning. At that I dose I needed a couple more hours sleep. I definitely like night time dosing best!


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been on 25mg for over a week now. I have seen no noticeable changes what so over. Maybe I just have a high tolerance....


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think I found my perfect MK-677 protocol finally. 50mg was too powerful and left me groggy.
Last night I took 37.5mg, which is a full dropper worth, with 10mg melatonin. I had the best sleep I've had in ages, and I'm
not groggy today.
The pumps have been so incredible off MK-677 with tadalafil. I'm up 6Lbs in 9 days and haven't had a cheat meal in 6 days.


----------



## madmadAndy (Mar 13, 2015)

Well I just received my vial of MK-677. 

I've decided to try running MK-677 together with clen because I don't want to have too much hunger and still need to lose 10 lbs from Christmas.

I also have melatonin on hand - its always good to have... we'll see if it's needed. I'm guessing it will be considering I also drink coffee and use pre-workouts.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 13, 2015)

madmadAndy said:


> Well I just received my vial of MK-677.
> 
> I've decided to try running MK-677 together with clen because I don't want to have too much hunger and still need to lose 10 lbs from Christmas.
> 
> I also have melatonin on hand - its always good to have... we'll see if it's needed. I'm guessing it will be considering I also drink coffee and use pre-workouts.


Stacking MK-677 and melatonin before bed is perfect because when your body recognizes elevated hgh levels it releases somatostatin to inhibit the hgh. Melatonin is a somatostatin inhibitor. Stacking them will leave you with more active HGH. I take 25 mg MK-677 with 12 mg melatonin before bed.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 16, 2015)

The dreams sometimes are so real taking MK-677 with melatonin they shock me. I had a dream the other night where I composed music and it was flawless, every instrument flowed perfectly together. It was music created in my dream. Why can't I create that music in life? It's mesmerizing that something new can be created by your mind but can't be replicated while awake. It just goes to show how little of our brain we actually use while awake.


Do you guys find higher doses of melatonin increase the vivid dream potential of MK-677?
I've been dosing it at 10-12mg because a buddy told me we can only use 10mg but I'll try 20mg tonight with my 25mg MK-677. By the way, I lowered my MK dose to 25mg a week and I find I'm not lethargic during the daytime off that dose. 25mg is just right.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Happy Fiday...,*
Any of you guys have dreams so vivid you get injured in your sleep?
Last night I took 25mg MK-677 and 9mg melatonin after my post workout protein shake, then fell asleep. I dreamed I was attacked by wolves in one dream and rattle snakes in another. I know in the wolf dream I physically tore it apart in a death fight. This morning my middle knuckle on my right hand is very sore when I make a fist and swollen. I must have punched the shit out of the wall. Hahaha talk about vivid dreams.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just woke up. My hands have been numb throughout the night every night and also while posting online. My hands are tight when I ball them I to a fist too. I haven't had a cheat meal in 13 days so I'm not holding much water. The MK-677/cjcDAC seems to be doing it's thing nicely.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 26, 2015)

RamboStallone has been teaching me tricks to remove water retention from MK-677. Last night I lowered my dose of MK-677 and my abs look so much better.


Rambo says if I stack 50mcg Igf1-Lr3 with 12.5mg MK-677 before bed then the igf1 will use the subcutaneous water produced by the MK to shuttle glycogen to the muscles causing the duel effect of giving me less subQ water and greater fullness to my muscles. I really like this theory and will be testing it after spring break. 


We need a volunteer to get serum hgh blood testing done to prove or disprove whether Igf1-Lr3 inhibits hgh secretion from gh peptides. 
The new theory is since Lr3 has 83 amino acids unlike the 70 amino acid igf1 in the body, that it will not negatively impact hgh secretion from gh peps. If this is true then it would be beneficial to add small amounts of Lr3 to all gh cycles.


----------



## JJB1 (May 8, 2015)

It looks like the consensus is to stack MK-677 with clenbuterol to get all of the mass yielding and fat loss benefits of MK-677, but with no bloat. Clenbuterol removes the water retention of MK-677, while speeding up fat loss. Supplement with 3-5 grams of taurine per day to hydrate the body intercellularly.


----------



## Toff (Mar 11, 2016)

Loving this thread, I like how Im getting exactly the same sensations as you, the 'GH' feeling that ive felt mildly from herbal GH products, deep sleep, no sides other than feeling calm and restful, yet gym sessions last  alifetime as i wouldnt fatigue
Sleep is becomign a lsight issue the first few hours im almost stimmed out, im relaxed but cant sleep
Im messing about with dosage as they reckon it could be as long as 36 hours half life and i can contest to sleep being better after 24 hours, so Im trying an AM dosage then a PM dosage 36 hours later.  some people are going every other day to get over bloat and pulses.  

If you do bloat, up your potassium (or lower it if you dont eat any salt)
Despite finishing a run of ostarine and pretty much not keeping much of the lean gains, instead bloating in pct, im realyl seeing myself change with this in a matter of days.
coming off for a week after 3 weeks, then on for 2 months next

stuffy nose after 24 hour sis normal too and some headache (drink more water)

Im also only on 10mg but im sensitive to stuff, and this is clearly legit stuff

Do we know if its toxic to liver yet? I certainly pee darker. Maybe transdermal will come soon?


----------

